# Vacuum advance connection



## Bayoupappy (Sep 22, 2009)

I need to know the correct place to connect the vacuum advance line on a 66 tri power. If it is a hollow carb stud, which position should it be in?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It should be connected to manifold vacuum. My `65 tri-power it's connected to fitting on the base plate of the center carb facing the rear.


----------



## Bayoupappy (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks, that's where I have it, I'm getting pretty significant vacuum advance at idle (maybe 6-8 degrees) and I thought that might not be right.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds like it's working right.
Post up some pics of your ride! :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Bayoupappy said:


> I need to know the correct place to connect the vacuum advance line on a 66 tri power. If it is a hollow carb stud, which position should it be in?


According to "the book" , the hollow carb stud goes: center carb,driver side, rear hole. I do not know if this is the correct spot for the vac advance line. It WILL supply manifold vac, as Rukee states is need for correct operation.


----------



## Richard Boneske (Jul 29, 2008)

"The Book" is wrong. Manifold vacuum always is taken off the passenger side of the carbs to avoid accelerator linkage. The hollow stud was usually in the center carb base rear PASSENGER SIDE. Some '66's had it in the rear carb base front stud PASSENGER SIDE.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Richard! Eric :cheers


----------

